#ubuntu-tour 2011-08-20
<Omega> http://isitdown.co.uk/ubuntutour.org
<TourBot> Title: Is it Down - Check website status form this United Kingdom based server, you can confirm if a website is down or have any error (at isitdown.co.uk)
<Omega> it works now
<Omega> Muscovy: heya
<Omega> you here?
<Muscovy> Yep.
<Omega> Muscovy: what nameserver is ubuntutour.org using?
<Muscovy> Umm... don't sure.
<Muscovy> not sure*
<Omega> I think the reason it's not working is because the server moved
<Omega> well point it to 50.31.1.1
<Omega> what domain registrar are you with?
<Muscovy> April's hosting the domain, I forget the registrar.
<Omega> Oh, right
